# 2000 Point Doubles Tournament Daemons/Necrons



## Wickedjoker257 (Sep 23, 2013)

1000 Point Daemons list:

Hq:
Keeper of secrets, Lvl2 psyker,1 Exalted reward(Portaglyph) 1 Greater reward (Lash of Despair)

Troops:
Plaguebearers x11
Plaguebearers x10

Heavy Support:
Slaanesh Daemon Prince, Flight, Warp-forged armor, 2 Greater rewards, lvl1 psyker
Slaanesh Daemon Prince, Flight, Warp-forged armor, 2 Greater rewards, lvl1 psyker

1000 Point Necron List:

HQ:
Destroyer lord, Warscythe, 2+ Sv, Mind shackles, 1 Solar Pulse

Elites:
Deathmarks x5, w/ nightscythe

Troops:
Immortals x5
warriors x8

Fast attack:
Wraiths x5, 3 w/whip coils

Heavy support:
Doomsday Arch

Fortifications:
Skyshield Platform

Basic battle plan is for both dp, and keeper to rush w/wraiths targeting vehicles and fortifications, doomsday ark rain death on squishy infantry. Plaguebears in reserve to deep strike for reclaiming/contesting objectives.

Any constructive suggestions would be great. This tournament isnt until Nov 16 so plenty of time to play test and make improvements.


----------

